# Hey Iron Man Forums



## georgejohns (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey my name is George and I live in Madison, WI.  I've been working in the bodybuilding business for seven years, but started working out about four years ago.  I've done the Body For Life, The Bowflex, and a few other fad programs, but always went back to pumping in the gym.  I'm at a point where I can't get any bigger.  I've been 180 for about a year and a half, with 11% bodyfat and would like to get to a lean 205.  I work out 5 days per week and usually alternate from heavy weeks to light weeks.  I just ordered some Methastadrol, Halo Plex, and M1 D from Nutritional Arsenal dot com as a stack.  They were one of the last websites that I found who still had this stuff.  It's really hard to find.  I thought I ordered it from one place but after they took my payment, they emailed me saying it was out of stock.  I did not want to wait so I got my money back and finally found it at Nutrition Arsenal dot com.  It was even hard to find on their site.  It seems like it might be easier to obtain the illegal stuff.  The company who makes it is called Hard Rock Supplements.  I will post my progress.

Thanks


----------



## Arnold (Jan 30, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*georgejohns* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## vortrit (Jan 30, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 31, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## brian lee (Jan 31, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 31, 2011)

welcome.  I lived in Wisconsin,  It is super cold there


----------



## big60235 (Feb 5, 2011)

Welcome on board


----------



## georgejohns (Feb 11, 2011)

Yea it's very cold up here.  Love you profile pic!


----------



## ty2090 (Feb 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Chestnut (Feb 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------

